# Fakes...



## vhal_x

I know this doesn't always apply, but has anybody else noticed that the fakes on here always manage to get like 500+ posts within a month? I know obviously some of the girls on here are really chatty and can manage that no problem, but seriously, it's like 'every' fake that comes on here ends up with that many posts so fast...

I'm not saying any current members are because I don't believe that, it was just something I noticed and wondered if anybody else had :flower: xx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Yeah I noticed it too. It's because they can't get enough of the attention and living in their little dream world xx


----------



## bbyno1

I hadn't noticed to be honest.
I always sniff out a fake quite early though. I havn't been wrong yet..lol


----------



## vhal_x

Yeah, I usually have suspicions, not always in the Teen Parenting section, I have a suspicion elsewhere atm, but I've not said anything, because obviously, without proof, I can't do anything really... :haha: xx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

If you suspect something hun just report it xx


----------



## vhal_x

Do you not need proof? Or can you just go on the whole "something fishy" feeling about someone? xx


----------



## AriannasMama

Now I'm curious, lol. I have suspicions too :haha:


----------



## vinteenage

I think 95% of us do. The fakers don't fake so well.

Anyway, you can just report and be like, "I think something is up. Keep an eye on it?"


----------



## bbyno1

I only suspect one atm lol


----------



## rockys-mumma

I always think people thought I was a fake because I didn't speak much on here at all for ageess and only started posting here and there at at about 30 wks pregnant! I think it is much easier to pretend to be pregnant than pretend to be a mummy so once I had Alfie I never thought about it again lol! I always seem to be skeptical about what some people write but generally keep it to myself lol.


----------



## bbyno1

I always think people thought/think im fake.
I have never posted any pictures really because i could never get them on my computer or off my camera to this laptop lol so once i found out how to thats why i made that whole thread with Aliyahs photos:dohh:


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

vhal_x said:


> Do you not need proof? Or can you just go on the whole "something fishy" feeling about someone? xx

I don't think so hun just say its a bit suspicious and your reasons why. If there is anything not right admin will get to the bottom of it xx


----------



## _laura

I always thought people thought I was a fake as I joined cause I didn't find out I was preg til so late! But I normally have suspicions but wait until I have proof/watch it play out before I say something.


----------



## KiansMummy

Ive never really had suspicions with any of them, apart from that latest one on teen parenting.. mumslilmonkey i think she was?? xx


----------



## annawrigley

DONT HATE ME COS YOU AINT ME *tries to hide post count, runs and hides behind my fake child*


----------



## newmommy23

I noticed that too!


----------



## Burchy314

Haha now I want to know who you guys think are fake! I have a few people and I have reported them. But nothing happend :dohh:


----------



## aidensxmomma

The fakers with 500+ posts show me up. :blush: I've been a member for three years now and still don't have 2000 posts. Granted, there have been a few different times when I didn't have internet, but still. 

I still worry that people think I'm fake. :blush:


----------



## Burchy314

I worried people thought I was fake but now I don't. I mean people know I'm real from the pictures I post and the pictures on facebook and the fact that I have skyped with some of them and they saw Jayden with me and say my dad say to jayden "come to grandpa" haha!


----------



## Calsmommy

maybe they can get all those posts because they dont actually have a child so they have quite a bit of free time to post. not really sure why people want to fake being a mom, i personally dont think my life would be that interesting to someone else lol. the highlight of my day today was i gave Cal mashed bananas. (he'd never had them before so it was funny to watch his excited face :haha:). it was interesting to me because he is actually my child, but im not sure why it would be interesting to someone who doesnt actually have a child. :shrug:


----------



## Desi's_lost

Does it really matter if people think you are fake? :shrug: I could care less. I also dont really care if people are fake either, but then again I dont really get close to people here so its hard for those kinds of things to bother me.


----------



## Burchy314

It bothers me if people think I'm fake because it would make me feel like I don't have support and it bothers me when people are fake because they are doing it for attention and we are seriously worried about these people and try to help them and they just think "hahaha these girls are stupid and believe me!"


----------



## x__amour

I usually have a good feeling when somebody is fake and I report them immediately just to say, "Hey, something's fishy." But it doesn't really bother me. 

Obviously I know I'm not fake as do others that we had a group video chat with a while ago.
(Tina, Callie, Laura M, Anna, Cari.) :D


----------



## Marzipan_girl

Faking seems like such a weird thing to do! I mean who would have that much time on their hands to make up that they have a kid and start chatting to people online and trying to make "friends". Fucking strange. I remember that EmandBump girl. LOL I got so close with her and we were due around the same time...then she announced she was never pregnant to begin with, just fat!


----------



## bbyno1

^I remember her! I was really close to her and for once actually didn't suspect she was a fake at all. She seemed genuinly nice :/


----------



## Desi's_lost

Marzipan_girl said:


> then she announced she was never pregnant to begin with, *just fat!*

XD Sorry, that made me laugh..I guess it isnt as strange to me because i'm part of various role play games, where i've seen people fake everything from death to their gender. The internet gives people a place to be anything they want to be, to be the things that they cant actually be. I think most of the people that we find here want to be pregnant, want children. They arent meaning to be cruel, weird, awful, etc. Is it really any more odd than the people who buy dolls that look real and "breathe" to play the role? (which is weird as hell too...but ya know, there are people of all colors of the rainbow around the world)


----------



## bbyno1

^thats true.That ema girl did say she wishes she was pregnant and having a baby to look forward to like we all was at the time and the person she was pretending to be was the person she would of liked to of been.


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

I got like 1,000 posts in my first month on BnB lol, some of us are just chatty.  But yeh some are fakes... and they're just weird, why would you spend ages pretending to be someone your not and pretending to have a baby? Bit odd if you ask me!!
And I don't think we ought to be talking about fakes etc. as we'll just piss off the mods.


----------



## Marzipan_girl

I guess I just feel a bit sorry for people like that...they must be quite lonely or something... :cry: It's one thing to play a roleplay when you all know you're roleplaying, but it's another to come online where people ARE real and pretend you're also real and gain people's trust etc. I think people like that need counselling or friends or something...


----------



## Desi's_lost

Yeahhhh they do. Thats part of what I was trying to say, that they arent always malicious people, they are just trying to fill a void. :flower:
I just mentioned the rp because its like a breeding ground for people to fake things about themselves out of character. Like this dude who made a new profile claiming to be his own brother and told everyone that 'this brother' had died of a brain injury. :wacko:


----------



## _laura

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Münchausen_by_Internet
This springs to mind really


----------



## mayb_baby

I HATE fakers that claim 'mc,sids...etc' :gun:


----------



## annawrigley

Marzipan_girl said:


> I guess I just feel a bit sorry for people like that...they must be quite lonely or something... :cry: It's one thing to play a roleplay when you all know you're roleplaying, but it's another to come online where people ARE real and pretend you're also real and gain people's trust etc. I think people like that need counselling or friends or something...

I know what you mean, and I agree UNTIL they cross the line and lie about miscarriage, stillbirth, infant death... Just beyond sick
And it seems to be a trend. Every time I sniff a rat I know they are going to lie about a loss, and 99 times out of 100 they do :growlmad:


----------



## Marzipan_girl

annawrigley said:


> Marzipan_girl said:
> 
> 
> I guess I just feel a bit sorry for people like that...they must be quite lonely or something... :cry: It's one thing to play a roleplay when you all know you're roleplaying, but it's another to come online where people ARE real and pretend you're also real and gain people's trust etc. I think people like that need counselling or friends or something...
> 
> I know what you mean, and I agree UNTIL they cross the line and lie about miscarriage, stillbirth, infant death... Just beyond sick
> And it seems to be a trend. Every time I sniff a rat I know they are going to lie about a loss, and 99 times out of 100 they do :growlmad:Click to expand...

Yeah those ones are so freaky.... who was that girl on here....eabhasmum or something.


----------



## AriannasMama

Yeah that one was really sick. Its one thing to fake a pregnancy but to fake going through labor and delivery then your baby dying... :nope:


----------



## Vickie

thread closed per forum rules and TOS:



> You may not post about or on behalf of any banned member using the forum posting, private messages, or signatures features.

Though I know not the original intent of the thread it is starting to turn into talking about previous fakes/banned members--which in reality gives them the attention they so crave.

As always we ask that you report any suspicious behavior to us. Just because you don't see action taken publicly on forum does not mean we are not looking into it. We have to have 100% before ANY action is ever taken as I'm sure you can all understand.


----------

